# Jeremiah Burroughs on the law in the Mosaic administration



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2020)

Calling he whose username cannot be tagged (Grant) to the front desk. Here is another quotation from Jeremiah Burroughs on the same theme:

Secondly, _Consider we the Law as in the administration of it to_ Moses, _and so to the people of the Jews:_ The administration of the Law to them it was under another notion, it was to bring them to Christ, and that they might come to see their inability of keeping of that Covenant, and come to understand Christ so much the more, and to be driven unto Christ by having the Law presented to them, God did never intend by giving of the Law to the people of the Jews that it should be a Covenant of eternal life to them; indeed there was this in the administration of it somewhat different from us, some special Covenant about their living in _Canaan,_ and about mercies in that promised Land, beyond that that we have in the Law, as we find in the new Testament, they (I say) had this annexed to it.

The Law that was first given unto _Adam_ and written in his heart, afterwards even obliterated, then it was transcribed by the same hand in tables of stone and given unto them chiefly to shew them their misery, and their need of Christ; to be a preparation for Christ’s coming into the world; and with this one addition beyond what we have in the new Testament, that there was a temporal Covenant annexed unto it, that concerned their living prosperously in the Land of _Canaan,_ (& so far we are delivered even from the Law as it was given by _Moses,_ that is, from the connexion of the Covenant that was added unto the delivering of the Law) concerning their happy and comfortable condition in the Land of _Canaan_ upon the keeping of their Law; but now (how ever it was) certainly that Conversation that _becomes the Gospel_ should be beyond what could be even from godly men in the time of the Law. ...

For more, see Jeremiah Burroughs on the law in the Mosaic administration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 4, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Calling he whose username cannot be tagged (Grant)


Correction "shalt not be tagged" 



But seriously thanks for the quote, I am unsettled on the matter, though I admit the line of reasoning does help me understand to an extent. I am thankful the confession gives some breathing room here. The promises of "obey and prosper in material things" does need some explaining, especially when we see "persecution promised for obedience" in the NT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

